# Weather resistant GFCI's / receptacles near sinks?



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

A friend of mine who does work in another city got flagged for not installing weather resistant GFCI's / receptacles near the sinks in the kitchen and bathrooms. 

Florida Building Code has adopted the 2011 NEC.

I've never heard of nor can I find this requirement anywhere in any version of the code or any local technical amendment.

Am I missing something, or is it possible the inspector feels the sink area qualifies as a wet location?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

1) That's asinine, no residential sheetrocked bathroom is subject to that much moisture.
B) He needs to cite the applicable code section to fail it.
4) If he's gonna cite 406.9 "Damp Locations" then I guess he's also requiring bubble-covers in bathrooms because he can't cherry-pick the sections he wants complied with.


----------

